

The architecture of Battle For Wesnoth - markokocic
http://www.aosabook.org/en/wesnoth.html

======
chalst
The great success of BfW is that it attracted so many talented people to
create graphics and, to a lesser extent, sound and UX. It's a weakness of this
piece that it doesn't focus on the bigger picture of why the project was so
successful.

Brown & Wilson have done the free software community a service with their
book, but I do think they should have worked more with some of the authors to
get better material from them.

~~~
markokocic
I agree with you.

In fact, the author stated that a lot of architectural decisions are made in
orded to make a game more approachable to new coders and designers, including
the choice of WML, usage of "standard" libraries (WML) and as much separation
between modules as possible.

------
gvwilson
One of the complaints about "Beautiful Code" was that chapters were all over
the map. We therefore decided at the outset of this project to focus on
architecture, not on the sociodynamics of open source projects. If you'd like
to organize a book on the latter, I'd be happy to help you round up
contributors. \- Greg Wilson

